# Nullus videtur dolo facere qui iure suo utitur



## krolaina

Hola:

Esto que os pongo en título es la figura conocida como "Abuso de Derecho". Yo lo he estudiado así, pero quería saber su exacto significado. ¿Me echáis una mano, por favor?.

"El que ve no daña a nadie..." Uf, os lo dejo a vosotros.

Gracias!


----------



## Broca's Area

A ver: 
"Nadie que usa su derecho parece que lo haga con fraude."

Es _*u*titur_!


----------



## krolaina

Gracias Broca's.


----------



## alexacohen

No se considera que obra fraudulentamente (¿con engaño?) a quien usa de su derecho.

Krolaina, ¿no existe "dolo" en español aplicado al Derecho?
Porque podrías dejarlo.


----------



## krolaina

Mil gracias Lex-ita (sí, un chiste muy malo, lo sé...). 
Efectivamente se usa "dolo". Me ha servido mucho.


----------



## Condessa

Yo diría: "_Nadie que obre sirviéndose de su derecho parece obrar dolosamente_ (o _con dolo_)".
Saludos.


----------



## krolaina

Gracias Condessa, también es perfecta tu traducción.


----------

